# Looking to add "color" to my tank.



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

My tank is going well so far I have one lawnmower blenny and a few hermits for now. I want to add some color to my tank because all I have is just some plain ole live rock in it. Is there anything that I could add to my tank that aren't fish that would just add some "spunk" to my tank? I know there are some beautiful corals out there but that is just a whole different game lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lego hermit crab shell? http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...FcUJrqGIeo9gTp9YGwDg&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAw&dur=3335


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

emc7 said:


> lego hermit crab shell? http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...FcUJrqGIeo9gTp9YGwDg&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAw&dur=3335


Now that is just wrong...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

A few to add:

Red Tuxedo Urchin

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+530+2911&pcatid=2911

Blue Tuxedo Urchin

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+2857+595&pcatid=595

Pom Pom Crab

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+2857+1474&pcatid=1474

Marble Sea Star

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+528+580&pcatid=580

Then again I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

When in doubt, add shrimp! 
Tht skunk cleaner shrimp is my personal favorite, but there are plenty of other colorful ones out there too.


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I really want to add one of those cleaner shrimp but they are a bit pricey at my LFS. Are peppermint shrimp helpful in anyway?


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have some peppermint shrimp. I think the are pretty cool. There is some controversy surrounding these shrimp. some say that they eat apaptsia (or however you spell it) some owners say they do not, some people say the eat coral, others do not have that problem. Also some owners say that pep shrimp eat hair algae, while other say they do not. 
From my experience, my peppermint shrimp eats the little pest anonmies, does not eat coral or picks at the coral, and my shrimp does eat hair algae. 
They are for the most part nocturnal, so you may not really see him all the time, but I personally like these species of shrimp too.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cleaners are fun, but as you said, pricey. Peppermints are good to have around, as they generally do help keep the tank in order. They normally color up to a magnificent red if they're happy, but unless you're feeding the tank, the odds are that you won't see them often. 

If you're willing to feed them properly, Harlequin Shrimp are some of the coolest looking things in the hobby. The only downsides to them is that they stay relatively small, and they need to eat live starfish. Still though.....


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Charlie1 said:


> ...There is some controversy surrounding these shrimp. some say that they eat apaptsia (or however you spell it) some owners say they do not...


Peppermint shrimp are apt to tackle aiptasia. However, the very similar looking camelback shrimp (which is often sold as "peppermint shrimp") do not touch aiptasia, thus giving the true peppermints a bad rap.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

If you really want bold color, get a blue Banded Coral shrimp. I think they're awesome looking!

Here's the link:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+525+1134&pcatid=1134


----------

